# My 2 tanks of Goldfish!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

This is my 2 tanks of Ryukin and Oranda. Please take a look and give me some advice how to make it better. 
IMG 0313 - YouTube

IMG 0314 - YouTube


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

That's really nice. I haven't had goldfish for years now, but it is what got me into the hobby.

How big are those tanks? You are making me think about starting a goldfish tank again!

BTW, isn't this in the wrong section?


----------



## clynn (Nov 9, 2011)

That is really nice and I really fancy when there are a lot of fish in the tank though I do not consider it to really be healthy on their part especially when they are not left with enough room to work with.

It has been a long time when I had a great number of goldfish and I eventually gave them to those who were willing to adopt a number of them.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Cute goldfish - are you selling them?(I ask because I see prices on the tank?)


----------



## andre21 (May 31, 2012)

this fishes are really beautiful. if u put those in a larger tank they can grow more faster. keep taking care of this little fellows.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks andre21,

Now they grow very big and i also sell some already, so i think they are well now. Are you Fancy Goldfish hobby?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some great looking goldies there, great shape and head growth on some of the Orandas.Ryukins have perfect shape and color to them as well, nicely done!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous & very healthy goldfish.


----------

